# Battlefield 3 Patch erscheint am 27.3.



## lukas93h (23. März 2012)

Nun ist es endlich soweit, heute wurde der Erscheinungstermin für den so sehnlichst erwarteten Patch bekannt gegeben und am 27.03.12 is es dann endlich soweit.

Changelog ist hier zufinden: Game Update will dro - Blog - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Tergo (23. März 2012)

xbox 360 und pc folgen bald... awesome!


----------



## Klutten (23. März 2012)

@ lukas93h

Würdest du dir bitte mal die Mühe machen und den Thread so weit aufarbeiten, dass man von einer News sprechen kann? So ist die News wirklich zu dürftig.

Ein paar *wichtige *Veränderungen / Neuerungen sollten schon mit eigenen Worten verfasst werden.

Regeln für die User-News sind im Forum angepinnt!


----------



## 0815 (23. März 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ lukas93h
> 
> Würdest du dir bitte mal die Mühe machen und den Thread so weit aufarbeiten, dass man von einer News sprechen kann? So ist die News wirklich zu dürftig.
> 
> ...


 
Generell finde ich es eigentlich ausreichend, schließlich steht ja alles im verknüpften Link. Schade ist allerdings das die PC Version auf sich warten lässt


----------



## JonathanWayne (23. März 2012)

> M16A3: No Change. The M16 (both A3 and A4) provide a well-rounded stable  firing platform with a high rate of fire that is relatively  controllable.



>a well-rounded stable  firing platform

Ich lachte laut und deinstallierte Battlefield.


----------



## okam2 (23. März 2012)

JonathanWayne schrieb:


> >a well-rounded stable  firing platform
> 
> Ich lachte laut und deinstallierte Battlefield.



Warum???


----------



## JonathanWayne (23. März 2012)

okam2 schrieb:


> Warum???


 
Weil diese Dreckwaffe die einzige ist, die mich ständig killt. Man kann zu krass sprayen und trotzdem was treffen. Sagt mir einfach nicht zu. Das mit Battlefield deinstallieren war kein Scherz. Frühestens zum DLC wirds wieder draufgehauen, bis dahin -> gibts weitaus bessere Spiele (Cod4, BC2, Counter Strike).


----------



## TerrorTomato (24. März 2012)

Also da gibt es schlimmere Waffen (z.b. USAS)... also ich nutze die M16A3 selber sehr oft. Sie ist halt eine gute allrounder Waffe.


----------



## Uziflator (24. März 2012)

0815 schrieb:


> Generell finde ich es eigentlich ausreichend, schließlich steht ja alles im verknüpften Link. Schade ist allerdings das die PC Version auf sich warten lässt


 
Weil es so in den Regeln steht und nur ein Link keine anständige News ist.
Wie würdest Du es denn finden wenn man bei den News auf der Main auch nur noch Links rein setzt!?


----------



## sodelle (24. März 2012)

Ich benutz die PP-2000


----------



## Kyrodar (24. März 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Weil es so in den Regeln steht und nur ein Link keine anständige News ist.
> Wie würdest Du es denn finden wenn man bei den News auf der Main auch nur noch Links rein setzt!?


 
Die User werden nicht dafür bezahlt, ordentlich zu arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ja mal gespannt, wie die Commo Rose und die neue Map aussehen wird. Gut ist auf jeden Fall, dass jetzt sowohl zu Fuß als auch in Fahrzeugen
unterschiedliche Meldungen erscheinen werden.
Ansonsten seh ich jetzt aber auch keine Änderungen, die hinzugekommen sind, außer diesen dreien.
Dass sich über die neue Wirkung der Flares noch immer aufgeregt wird kann ich nach wie vor aber auch nur bedingt nachvollziehen.
Aber immerhin bleibt die Zielerfassung geschaltet, man sollte also zumindest mit'm AAV, Heli oder Jet sehr oft mit der zweiten Rakete treffen.

Und hoffentlich, hoffentlich, hoffentlich kommen mit dem Patch nicht tausend neue Bugs hinzu. :/


Hupen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

